

Amazon to cut affiliate fees to sites focused on free books - ecrotty
http://onehundredfreebooks.com/blog/2013/02/22/friday-morning-022213-five-free-kindle-books/

======
ecrotty
Starting March 1st, Amazon is going to cut affiliate fees for sites that have
a heavy focus on promoting free Kindle books and fit the following criteria :

“In addition, notwithstanding the advertising fee rates described on this page
or anything to the contrary contained in this Operating Agreement, if we
determine you are primarily promoting free Kindle eBooks (i.e., eBooks for
which the customer purchase price is $0.00), YOU WILL NOT BE ELIGIBLE TO EARN
ANY ADVERTISING FEES DURING ANY MONTH IN WHICH YOU MEET THE FOLLOWING
CONDITIONS:

(a) 20,000 or more free Kindle eBooks are ordered and downloaded during
Sessions attributed to your Special Links; and (b) At least 80% of all Kindle
eBooks ordered and downloaded during Sessions attributed to your Special Links
are free Kindle eBooks.”

I run such a site and it will be interesting to see what happens next. I fully
expect many of the sites that exist today will no longer exist in a months
time. Or, they will look to promote other platforms (IE: Apple, Nook, etc).

What may be more interesting is what will this do to the authors and the KDP
(Kindle Direct Publishing) offerings? What will be the new incentives that
Amazon will offer up? And will authors still promote their books for free?

(I say yes and the trend will move to "perma-free" . Books that are always
free to hook a reader. IE, the first of a series, character, etc...)

